# hdmi



## rainsoaked (May 26, 2011)

i have a mitsubishi big screen tv that is equipped with hdmi. model number wd-62527. i have the hdmi cable but everytime we hook it up the screen goes black. we can get sound but no picture. is there something we are supposed to be doing to set hdmi?

thanks


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

What are you connecting to the TV with the HDMI cable? Other than switching to the proper input there shouldn't be anything you need to do.


----------



## rainsoaked (May 26, 2011)

We are connecting the hdmi dvr. Even the cable installer could not get it to work.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

I assume the installer verified the settings on the box to be sure the HDMI output was enabled and resolution was set (if needed).

The only thing in the manual about a black screen is this:

33. Screen is black when trying to view digital
channels or IEEE 1394 device.

The PerfectColor™ color balance has been incorrectly set. Reset the
color balance by repeatedly pressing the Video button on the remote
until the PerfectColor option appears. Press ENTER, then CANCEL


----------



## rainsoaked (May 26, 2011)

Yea we checked the color perfect too. I don't know. I'll check the box and make sure that is right. Don't put alot of faith in cable installers. If u come up with any other ideas I'd really appeciate it.

Thanks
rainsoaked


----------

